# Never thought i'd see the day...



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I bought a titanium watch. Had to happen some day though.










Definitely growing on me!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

What make is that? can't quite read the dial.

MIKE...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Poljot. Titanic is model


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

Hello Paul

I know you were looking for a Royal Oak type watch.

Looks similar with its porthole styling.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Agreed Neil. That was one of the things that drew me to it. As I said, took a gamble with my past unease against titanium. However, once on the wrist, no difference really.

Cheers


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I really like that watch a lot and I am not really a titanium lover but I would wear one.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I don't like titanium watches much, but I've always liked those titanics, but prefer the ones with the white dial.

G.


----------

